# h60 2nd gen. AMD FX Probleme



## Kalle34 (10. Juli 2014)

Leute ich benötige mal euren Rat. Habe hier meine Zweitkiste ein AMD FX 8350 mit GA- 990XA-UD3 Rev 3.0 Brett. Verbaut habe ich die H60 2nd Generation. 
Der CPU knallt innerhalb 1er Minute auf 100°.

Dachte ich habe eventuell bei der Halterung etwas falsch gemacht, also wieder demontiert, alles gesäubert nochmal montiert= selbe Ergebnis. 

Hmmm nun ab zum Nachbarn seinen Fx 4100 geborgt, selbe Problem! Zwar nicht bis 100° aber nachdem Einschalten ca. 50° und im Windows so knapp 78°.
Lüfter getauscht, Push versucht Pull versucht nix gebracht. 

Der vordere Schlauch wird auch extrem Heiß  

Jemand einen Rat? Im Bios die Drehzahlen der Pumpe sind korrekt. Die Lüfter ackern natürlich wie die Hölle, selbst wenn ich diese auf Silent einstelle.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## waltraud82 (10. Juli 2014)

Also ich hatte mit meinen AiOs auch schon das ein oder andere Hitzeproblem. Bei mir lag es damals an folgende zwei Dingen. Szenario 1: Ich hatte die falschen (zu langen) Montageschrauben benutzt (Corsair H60), somit wurde der Kühlkörper nicht korrekt auf die CPU gedrückt. Hier stiegen die Temperaturen rapide an! Szenario 2: Das Kühlmittel ist ausgeflockt und hat den Ausgang der Pumpe verstopft (Swiftech H320). Somit wurde auch die Drehzahlen korrekt angezeigt, jedoch floss kaum Kühlflüssigkeit durch. Hier stiegen die Temperaturen ohne Last allerdings verhältnismäßig langsam an.
Da die CPU bei dir schnell heiß wird, könnte es Kontaktprobleme geben, allerdings wäre dann der Schlauch nicht so heiß. Dies deutet wiederum auf eine Verstopfung hin. Eventuell könntest du durch erfühlen der Schlauchtemperatur die Stelle ermitteln. Allerdings wäre das, aufgrund der Hitze, eher Riskant. Vielleicht ist ja auch der Radiator verstopft. Ist die H60-2 denn neu oder hast du sie schon eine Weile?

 Edit: Generell liegt es wohl nicht an der CPU oder den Lüftern. Ich würde den Grund der Überhitzung bei der Montage, Pumpe oder einer Verstopfung suchen.


----------



## Netboy (10. Juli 2014)

Gelöscht


----------



## waltraud82 (10. Juli 2014)

Netboy schrieb:


> Ist der FX 8350 übertaktet ? Im großen und ganzen ist die h60 schlicht überfordert



Das denke ich nicht, ich hatte selbst mal eine H60-1 auf einem übertakteten FX-8320. Das hat wunderbar funktioniert. Die Temps gingen bei mir nie über 75°C bei knapp 4,9GHz und 30min Volllast. Die Temperatur steigt einfach zu schnell um hier von einem Zusammenstellungsfehler zu sprechen.


----------



## Kalle34 (10. Juli 2014)

Also man merkt das Wasser durch die Schläuche läuft. Die Wsk ist Neu. Der markierte Schlauch wird sowas von Heiß das man diesen nicht lange anfassen kann :-/ Übertaktet ist nichts.


----------



## Abductee (10. Juli 2014)

Welche Temperatur liest du denn aus?

Als Beispiel, CPU Package und CPU 0 in meinem Screenshot ist keine °C-Angabe.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachments/740241d1400327405-amd-temperaturen-wirrwarr-1.png


----------



## waltraud82 (10. Juli 2014)

Das ist auf keinen Fall normal! Wenn der Schlauch / Radiator frei wäre, dann würde sich die Temperatur über alle Schläuche und den Radiator verteilen. Wenn der Radi allerdings nicht warm wird, dann kommt da definitiv nicht wirklich was an. Meine Empfehlung. Die H60-2 zurück schicken und auf Ersatz warten. Ich denke wirklich, dass hier ein Defekt vorliegt. Die Dinger funktionieren in der Regel "out of the box" und wenn sie das nicht tun, dann sind sie defekt. Ehrlich! Ich hatte schon einige. Solang du sicher bist, dass die CPU korrekt sitzt und die Spannung korrekt angeschlossen ist, dann sollte der Radiator warm bis heiß werden, wenn keine Lüfter dran sind. Wird dieser nicht warm/heiß, kann auch kein Lüfter die Wärme wegpusten. Das ist aber nicht normal und gehört zurück geschickt!


----------



## waltraud82 (10. Juli 2014)

Abductee schrieb:


> Welche Temperatur liest du denn aus?
> 
> Als Beispiel, CPU Package und CPU 0 in meinem Screenshot ist keine °C-Angabe.
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachments/740241d1400327405-amd-temperaturen-wirrwarr-1.png



Ja....aber wenn er nach dem Start kaum die Schläuche anfassen kann, dann ist die tatsächlich Temperatur schnuppe. Hier stimmt was nicht....denn das ist nicht normal!


----------



## Kalle34 (10. Juli 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



der Radiator wird auch total Heiß wo der Markierte Schlauch drauf sitzt. Ziehe ich die Pumpe ab, geht die Temp sofort hoch. Wenn man diese wieder ansteckt merkt man den Wasserkreislauf. Es ist wie verhext. Auslesen nehme ich HW Monitor, Bios und Core Temp. Obwohl ist eh quatscht ist damit im Windows rum zu experimentieren bei diesen Temps. 

Würde die ja auf meinen Intel 3770K montieren, jedoch sitzt da eine H90 drauf und das alles jetzt abzubauen habe ich auch keine Lust drauf. Muss ich die RMA direkt bei Corsair melden? 

Habe den Radiator gerade mal geschüttelt, also genug Flüssigkeit scheint drin zu sein 

Ah ganz vergessen, der andere Schlauch ist sau Kalt!


----------



## Netboy (10. Juli 2014)

Gelöscht


----------



## Flexsist (10. Juli 2014)

> HW Monitor, Bios und Core Temp



Hallo Kalle34,

Als erstes, lass die finger von HW Info oder Monitor, die lesen aus was sie wollen, stimmten tut das aber meistens nicht oder nur teilweise. Mir wollte HW Info bzw Monitor mal weiß machen meine NB Eloops drehen mit über 30.000 U/min.Und andere sehr kuriose Sachen, wie zb über 100000A auf der GPU und so. 
Auch Core Temp soll bei AMD CPUs nicht besonders gut funktionieren hab ich mir sagen lassen. Zumindest bei den alten Phenoms wars bei mir immer die falsche Temp die er anzeigte.

Ich empfehle dir Speedfan oder Aida. Diese lesen idR sehr zuverlässig die Temps aus.

Was das eigentliche Thema angeht bin ich leider auch überfragt.


----------



## shadie (11. Juli 2014)

Wird denn der komplette Radiator warm oder nur der Anschluss wo der heiße Schlauch rein geht?

Für mich hört sich das nach einer defekten bzw nicht ordentlich arbeitenden Pumpe an.
Dass im Radi Wasser ist, ist ja klar, die Frage ist einfach, ob das Wasser auch fließt.

Ich würde die H60 zurück schicken und mir einen ordentlichen Luftkühler kaufen.


----------



## bschicht86 (11. Juli 2014)

Wenn du die Pumpe am Lüfteranschluss des MoBo hast, dann sollte kein Q-Fan-Control an jenem Anschluss aktiv sein, damit die Pumpe nicht zufällig gedrosselt wird.

Andere dumme Idee: Du sagst, der Radi wird sau warm. Ich frage mich daher, wenn der Radi warm wird, laufen die Lüfter überhaupt? Und wenn ja, schaufeln beide Lüfter die Luft in die gleiche Richtung? Nur sone dumme Idee.

Edit: Du sagst, der eine Schlauch wird heiß? Wie heiß, bzw. kalt ist denn der andere Schlauch? Ist der genauso heiß, siehe oben, ist der dagegen kalt, dann ist wirklich etwas nicht in Ordnung mit der AiO.


----------



## Kalle34 (11. Juli 2014)

Also der markierte Schlauch wird heiß und am Stutzen am Radioator wird auch alles heiß, der andere Schlauch ist sehr kalt. Wie schon geschrieben habe, habe ich bereits jede Methode der Lüfter probiert, Push Pull etc.
Die Pumpe arbeitet mit über 4000 u/. Habe auch versucht, die Pumpe am CPU Lüfteranschluss zu stecken, das diese mit weniger Umdrehungen läuft, bringt aber alles nix. Der 8350 ist innerhalb einer Minute auf fast 100°. Der 4100 sofort auf 50° direkt nachdem einschalten. 

Merke auch das Wasser fließt wenn ich z.B. den heißen Schlauch zusammen drücke. Bei der H60 1 Generation waren beide Schläuche recht Kühl, so ist es auch bei meiner H90. Hatte erst den Verdacht, dass diese Halterung für den Sockel nicht richtig fest ist, aber dass habe ich getestet. Die Pumpe liegt einwandfrei auf dem CPU auf. 

Getestet habe ich es mit weißer WMLP, und nur in der Mitte einen Punkt gemacht, und zu sehen wie sich die WLMP verteilt. Wenn ich diese gleich ausgebaut habe, stecke ein 12V Netzteil mal an die Pumpe und halte mein Ohr drauf. Kann es sein, dass mein Mainboard vielleicht sagt Pumpe dreht, aber in Wirklichkeit tut diese sich nicht drehen? Das wäre eventuell eine Erklärung. Hmmm obwohl man merk das Wasser ja fließt....Ach was selstsam alles  

Werde diese heute zurück senden, Corsair war sehr schnell mit einem Ticket. Trotzdem an allen vielen vielen Dank.


----------



## shadie (11. Juli 2014)

Ok wenns nur am Stutzen des Radis heiß wird dann ist der Radi verstopft.
Normalerweise sollte der ganze Radiator warm werden, nicht nur der Eingang.

Wird irgendwas verstopft sein oder eventuell zu wenig Flüssigkeit drinnen sein.

Normalerweise sollte man das wasser gar nicht bemerken


----------

